# What is this?



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I caught this while fishing for cats at the Ohio. I'm thinking it's either a sheephead or a drum, but I have never caught anything like it. It was about 8 lbs and fought like it was closer to 15 lbs. What is it?


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

yea thats a farm fish aka drum/sheephead put up a good fight
twister


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

That's a nice Goo right there!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah,,great Goo!!!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

<----------They do get big...


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

Yup. It's a drum.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep a drum...I hate catching them when I am fishing for cats. They hit the rod real hard sometimes so you think its a nice fish and then thats the end of it. I have yet to have a drum put up a really good fight on my cat gear. I catch them on the LMR sometimes on 8 pound line and that is more fun.


----------



## Harleyneal (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, thats a drum and he looks big enough to get you a "Fish Ohio" cert.
http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/FishingSubhomePage/programs__activitiesplaceholder/qualifying_lengths/tabid/17615/Default.aspx


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

here's a couple of pics from over the years of friends an me,with some of the bigger ones we caught
twister
ps the pic dave his fish was less than 1#under the state record at the time, the record was around 22lbs an his was wieght at ohio river bait shop at a little under 21lbs


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Harleyneal said:


> Yeah, thats a drum and he looks big enough to get you a "Fish Ohio" cert.
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/FishingSubhomePage/programs__activitiesplaceholder/qualifying_lengths/tabid/17615/Default.aspx


Yup, I turned it in, looks like I'm a master angler. Got DRum, Channel, Blue and even lucked into a 5 lb bass while drifting for cats.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

that be a baaaaa fish and i make catching those things a fine art form @ lake erie. sheephead, farm animals, freshwater drum, grunt, ... are all other things we call em on here


----------



## BOB-O (Oct 28, 2007)

dad with a sheep he got on a ultra light to a few minutes to get it in always fun to catch


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

akron cats where did you get your blue ?


----------

